# Painting Discounts



## Redman30 (Dec 16, 2007)

For forum members, their families, and friends!

*Call today: Ask about my spring Special-offer painting-stucco services with warranty*

John 
(850) 288-1020


----------



## Redman30 (Dec 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## ross68 (Feb 25, 2008)

Quick question for you, I am currently lookin to stucco the exterior of my house, it currently has wood partical siding on 3/4 of the exterior with rest being brick. Is this possible and do you offer this service?


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

it should be, and john does great work.


----------



## Redman30 (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes and it looks great give me a call to come take a look ..........and thanks OMEGA


----------

